# great idea/poor exicution



## Battou (Jun 13, 2007)

My grey kitten was posing for my brother and I wanted to get it, I was not paying enough attention, too manny other cats, he was fiddlen with the camera settings, I did not fiddle with mine enough. Just an all around bad shot.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 13, 2007)

You know every shot doesnt have to be magazine quality... cut yourself some slack.  It is what it is, and for what it is, it is fine.


----------

